# Cars 2



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

So, if you have kids, you probably have Cars. Well, you will be happy to know, Disney is at it again: http://disney.go.com/cars/cars2/index-cars2.html


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I was quite surprised to discover that none of my kids (including a 6 year old boy who loves all things cars) cared much for the movie. I thought it was OK, not Pixar's best by any means but still a cute movie.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine saw the trailer on Toy Story 3's Bluray and were so stoked it was coming out. "Tow Mater, average intelligence!"


----------

